# Hen wanted



## Jane R (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi
I rescued a squab from the road in the spring - he (Squabbie) is now a handsome adult with a new condo that he's aching to share! Anyone have a 'young' hen that needs a lovely home and a gorgeous amour?

I live in Edinburgh, Scotland, UK. Happy to pay shipping from England.

Thanks JR


----------



## Jane R (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi everyone
well, at (Sunday) lunch today - a friend's dad arrived (unexpectedly) with the most BEAUTIFUL hen you have ever seen! A surprise gift and I was amazed. She's white, healthy and gorgeous. 

Squabbie, quite taken aback, was rather aggressive, but I'm introducing them slowly!

Any tips on overcoming his (natural) aggressiveness would be appreciated! Scarey when he really goes for her, though he is snippy with me too.

Thanks all for the great forum.

I LOVE PIGEONS....JR


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Males will persue the females and try to pin them down as part of regular courtship. Some females are more responsive than others, if your pair is alone they will warm up to eachother eventually. I had one hen who resisted romance for nearly a month and now she is inseparable from her mate. Just be patient with them. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I'm glad you found a mate for your pigeon. Good Luck on the courtship.

Julie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome. I live in England. Congratulations on the new arrival.

I had a hen called Feefo the Beautiful and introduced a juvenile to her. I used to have to take a chair into the aviary and sit there, pulling them apart whenever she cornered him. One day I was convinced that she had killed him because she had squeezed herself into the little chinchilla nest that he used to lie in...eggs followed!

Now I just let them get on with it. I have a large aviary and all the males give new hens a bit of trouble, but as long as they have space to get away everything settles down very quickly. I have had no injuries despite starting with a single hen and building up to 30 reascue birds and having males fight for the alpha male position.

Cynthia


----------

